# Never, Never, Never EVER! Forever EVER!



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

I will never stay in a sexless marriage. NEVER!
I will never let anyone manipulate me for sex!! EVER!
I will never let anyone control me for sex! FOREVER!


Who is with me?


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Agreed!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

If you took marriage vows for sickness and in health, and then your spouse ends up with a debilitating illness or injury that doesn't allow them to engage in sexual intimacy, then what?

"Never" is pretty absolute - and we definitely aren't guaranteed anything absolute in life.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

I will NEVER say NEVER!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

AniversaryFight said:


> I will never stay in a sexless marriage. NEVER!
> I will never let anyone manipulate me for sex!! EVER!
> I will never let anyone control me for sex! FOREVER!
> 
> ...


Manipulation and control...I say never or at least not for long...
As for the first statement there would have to be some consideration of the circumstances. If illness or physical inabilities exsisted then you deal with it together. In my mind would be the thought that my husband is at least as upset about the situation as I would be if not more so. Stand by your man!!!


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

Cumon, everybody understand if is about serious sickness or injury!

I am talking about what people are always talking about in this forum! I am talking about manipulation, control and punishment for sex. I will say NEVER EVER stay in sexless marriage for this. EVER


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

AniversaryFight said:


> Cumon, everybody understand if is about serious sickness or injury!
> 
> I am talking about what people are always talking about in this forum! I am talking about manipulation, control and punishment for sex. I will say NEVER EVER stay in sexless marriage for this. EVER


I think manipulation, control, and punishment for sex are rarely issues here. I think most of the time, the LD spouse has no idea that withholding sex from the HD spouse is a big problem. Are you saying that, were your spouse to become LD and withhold sex without understanding your needs, you would divorce?


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

PHTlump said:


> I think manipulation, control, and punishment for sex are rarely issues here. I think most of the time, the LD spouse has no idea that withholding sex from the HD spouse is a big problem. Are you saying that, were your spouse to become LD and withhold sex without understanding your needs, you would divorce?


Cumon PHTlump, lets be honest, we all know the truth that majority of LD withhold sex purposly so yes I will divorce.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

AniversaryFight said:


> Cumon PHTlump, lets be honest, we all know the truth that majority of LD withhold sex purposly so yes I will divorce.


I am being honest. Most spouses are basically good people who care about the other person in the marriage. The people you describe, preferring to punish, manipulate, and control their spouses would be psychopaths. And a very low percentage of spouses are psychopaths.

Most low sex marriages can be improved.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

PHTlump said:


> I am being honest. Most spouses are basically good people who care about the other person in the marriage. The people you describe, preferring to punish, manipulate, and control their spouses would be psychopaths. And a very low percentage of spouses are psychopaths.
> 
> Most low sex marriages can be improved.


Yes they can be improved by getting divorced. JUST KIDDING.

But seriously, before choosing the nuclear option - divorce - it is worth finding out the reason(s) why a LD spouse doesn't want sex and seeing if he or she CARES enough to help the HD spouse resolve the issue.

In the end, it is not so much the frequency of sex but the *the degree of caring - or lack of - of the LD spouse shows to his/her HD spouse to resolve the issue, that should determine whether to divorce or not*


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

morituri said:


> In the end, it is not so much the frequency of sex but the *the degree of caring - or lack of - of the LD spouse shows to his/her HD spouse to resolve the issue, that should determine whether to divorce or not*


:iagree:

+1


----------

